# Knit Bunnies



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sno and Forest are sweet, free-standing bunnies, dressed in their removable vests, perfect for someone special, girl or boy. Standing 9 tall, without their ears, they are knit in-the-round, using approx 250 yds of #4-worsted wt. (Aran/10-ply) yarn. These could easily be made larger or smaller, simply by changing yarn weights. And they are definitely Easter Basket worthy!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-bunnies-2
$4.00


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

sooo cute


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Short and simple....to sweet...I love them! :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These are so cute and adorable. Children will love thesexx


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

So sweet


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable bunnies!


----------



## mybabiesRcats (Jan 12, 2013)

They are so sweet! So many patterns so little time...


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you. they are so cute


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Great designs - and so nicely made!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just purchased the pattern now off to look up magic loop on u-tube, hope it is easy.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your lovely comments! Really appreciate them!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, thank YOU, Justinjared!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> Just purchased the pattern now off to look up magic loop on u-tube, hope it is easy.


Thank you! You could always substitute DPNs, but I find Magic Loop to be so much easier. Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

How adorable - no surprise really as your patterns always are ;-)


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely ADORABLE! Sweet as can be!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Sno and Forest are sweet, free-standing bunnies, dressed in their removable vests, perfect for someone special, girl or boy. Standing 9 tall, without their ears, they are knit in-the-round, using approx 250 yds of #4-worsted wt. (Aran/10-ply) yarn. These could easily be made larger or smaller, simply by changing yarn weights. And they are definitely Easter Basket worthy!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-bunnies-2
> $4.00


Lorraine-Absolutely adorable! Denise


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

These are so cute! Wish I had a little one to make them for. I'll bookmark this topic in case I need a gift later.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

They are ADORABLE.. and you know that I love bunnies.. raise the real ones actually and they are my all time favourite animal.. These are just the cutest and a good size for gifting.. xo WS


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love your bunnies!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I love these. Great Easter presents.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh they are just adorable, just love them


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all for such positive, kind comments! So nice of all of you! It means a lot to me.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

These are so adorable! I'll just have to get the pattern. I also raised the real animal for a few years. Our daughters and neighbour children loved to play with them, giving them rides in the doll carriage. Such fun!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Another winning pattern. You're SO talented!!!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lorraine, such cuties. Love their little cardies.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are absolutely adorable, I think they are the cutest bunnies I have seen.

Your designs are always wonderful.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless they are adorable Rainebo!! Love those rounded tums!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so very much for these lovely comments!!! I'm so glad you like Sno and Forest! I really enjoyed designing them!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Two very sweet little bunnies.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely love everything you do!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> Absolutely love everything you do!


Aw, thanks so much! So very nice of you to say!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lorraine what a delight these two little Bunnies are.Beautiful designing and work. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Lorraine what a delight these two little Bunnies are.Beautiful designing and work. :thumbup:


Thanks so much, Maureen!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lorraine another winner!!! They are just too cute.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

birsss said:


> Lorraine another winner!!! They are just too cute.


So glad you think so, Sharon. Thanks!


----------

